# Very interesting documentary on the LP



## 3dbinCanada

http://www.documentarytube.com/videos/when-albums-ruled-the-world


----------



## AudiocRaver

A nice historical perspective. Thanks.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

AudiocRaver said:


> A nice historical perspective. Thanks.


I find stuff with the music industry very interesting.


----------

